# Growth progression of a Manueli



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

For everyone who is interested to see the growth development of a Manueli:










One thing is for sure: you have to be patience .....


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

dope!! what do u like best about that species ?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow. Am I reading your sig right? That is one lucky piranha.

So how big is he now?


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> dope!! what do u like best about that species ?


You have some sort of interaction with the fish when you are in front of the tank. That is really nice. Besides, I like the potential of the fish in terms of it's size it can grow. Some argue the Manueli is the most beautifull piranha specie. I must say, his colours and shape are nice. But for me, he's competing heavily with a Rhombeus!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i've seen that video on youtube so many times! awesome man, i'm just hoping to get mine to maybe 7 or 8 inches in the long run. your manny is now my manny's idol.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing fish and tank man......I have had that vid in my favs for a while!!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

he looks awesome. can't wait for mine to grow that big. i just got my new one at about 4.5" in november and he is already pushing 6"


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

fett529 said:


> he looks awesome. can't wait for mine to grow that big. i just got my new one at about 4.5" in november and he is already pushing 6"


Do you have a specific diet for your Manny?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful looking fish,was thinking that or a Gibbus for my next one.Your thread has boosted the manny's chance by a bunch.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

piranja said:


> he looks awesome. can't wait for mine to grow that big. i just got my new one at about 4.5" in november and he is already pushing 6"


Do you have a specific diet for your Manny?
[/quote]

mainly raw shrimp, scallops and tilapia. but he has a much larger appetite than my last one.
my old one ate once every 3 days. and he eats every day.
he is also in a 96"x36"x30" tank. while my last one was in a 75 gallon
It dosn't look quite as good as yours but i am working on it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgeous tank, and nice looking manny. I love all the other fish you have in there, do you ever see him bite/eat any of those tetras or plecos? Also, what kinda of logs are those, not real right?


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> gorgeous tank, and nice looking manny. I love all the other fish you have in there, do you ever see him bite/eat any of those tetras or plecos? Also, what kinda of logs are those, not real right?


Thanks Malawi!

I have never seen him chasing for the small fish. However, he definitely eats them, but he does it at night when those little fools are in a state of sleep.

The logs are not real. I'm lucky to have a back-to-nature background. They are real replica's/casts from an Amazone tree though!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

much props on your fish and setup man. one of the best!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome manueli.
Well done.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet Manny, can't wait to get my 5" manny to his new 55 Galon tank~~
I have a question tho, I currently have my 5" manny divided with 4" rhom in a 40 Galon tank, the rhom seems ok with it but my manny doesn't like that at all and would charge towards the rhom again the divider, would that cause any problem? he is moving to his new 55 Galon tank next month~~


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Manny do horribly when divided..i would get him his own tank ASAP

It gets them really really stressed out


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Lovin it. I should shop around and get a 225 for my Elong. lol


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice setup
admire ur patience with his growth


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet fish, great job with it


----------

